# IPO pup training needs needed (my fingers hurt!)



## Genalis_mom (Mar 9, 2018)

SO Genali and I started with our IPO trainer yesterday. She did GREAT. I did so-so, am still a little sore from surgery, so that will improve.

Trainer sent us home with homework. I am to find a treat that she is more excited about, which I have done. But, in the luring exercises she is tearing my finger up with her teeth. SHe is not overly rough, she just has some sharp little teeth, and right now she is getting about 1/2 of her daily ration fed in this manner. My fingers are sore!

I am concerned that gloves may make it difficult for me to feel the treats in my hand and cause me to drop them to much. I am sure the answer is painfully obvious, lol, but I just don't see it.

Also, if you have any cool engagement games, I'd love to hear about them!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

leather driving or golf gloves. Thick enough to save your skin, thin enough to still feel thru.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

It may be possible to just change your delivery technique... open palm or a hydrid thereof


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Try given her the treat from the middle palm of your hand. Place the treat in the middle of you palm and let the puppy push inward to get the treat, you will not get bitten a lot that way.


----------



## Genalis_mom (Mar 9, 2018)

Ya'll are speedy with the good ideas! Thank you!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Mechanix wear gloves worked for me


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Here is a picture of my idea


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Glad to hear that Genali did well at the IPO field. I found that I had to practice off the field at home to get the technique for holding treats just right...and yes, the fatty part of my thumb got nipped a few times. It takes some quiet practice holding the treat and letting the dog practice sneaking it out of your hand.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I can't wear gloves so I definitely feel your pain. I tend to tape my fingers to protect the quick (especially). I can still feel, but at least I am not ending up with such raw bloody fingers. I have a hard time holding the food in the palm because of arthritis. The pups can be brutal.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Glad to hear she did well!! I started with an older dog so didn't go through this, but just wanted to say way to go  Also honored to be among other women with arthritis lol  I have a fast clasp on my dog's prong..trainer is like "why" Why? Because there is no other way to get it off and on. My fingers just do not squeeze like that anymore (shrugs)


----------



## Genalis_mom (Mar 9, 2018)

Today I tried putting larger pieces of food in my hand, with a portion sticking out. She is learning to nip that pretty good. Gonna try me some thin gloves, and possibly taping the fingers. SHe does not try to be so rough, but good golly her teeth are sharp!

Thanks guys and gals


----------

